# Default price



## Selimim

Are cineva idee care e traducerea standard pentru “default price” în română, vă rog frumos? Iată şi contextul:

Many merchants take 1 percent of the purchase price of an item if you pay by credit card
rather than in cash. They cleverly define the “normal” price of an item as the default price plus 1 percent, thus hiding the charge and making it seem to the consumer that nothing has been lost when they charge something.

Ar putea fi cumva “preţ de bază”? M-ar interesa formularea standard, în limbaj economic, vă rog.

Mulţumesc.


----------



## irinet

Mă gândesc că 1% reprezintă jumătate din comisionul băncii la cumpărarea cu cardul, comisionul fiind de, probabil, 2% la vânzător (doar el plăteşte acest comision , nu şi cumpărătorul). Prin urmare, vânzătorul doreşte să împartă fifty-fifty, deci logic ar fi *prețul final calculat *deoarece  prețului inițial i se adaugă o *taxă *(comisionară) *impusă s*au, un *comision *(de 1%), pur şi simplu. La noi în țară, este ilegal să-ți taxezi astfel clienții, din câte ştiu.

E doar o părere.


----------



## farscape

Aș zice _preț original_, mai degrabă...

f.


----------



## Selimim

'Preț original' sună mai bine dar nu ştiţi dacă asta e formularea standard din limbajul economic, nu?
Mulţumesc oricum.


----------



## jimmyy

Eu as zice: Preț de bază


----------

